# Smoking a Montecristo inn Norwegian nature^^



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

Smoking on a fishing trip here inn Norway


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks peaceful


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

What gorgeous scenery! I hope you had a great time, Rune!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin::madgrin:


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Very calming, Did you catch anything?

I would probably forget to fish and just spend all day puffing along.


----------



## Rune (Feb 5, 2011)

SmokinSpider said:


> Very calming, Did you catch anything?
> 
> I would probably forget to fish and just spend all day puffing along.


Did hope to catch a salmon or a sea trout. But did just catch some small cods. But it was lovely weather and warm to be inn Norway this time of year.


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap2:


----------



## Maik (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks amazing in there, wish i was there! The scenery in Finland isn't so nice than in norway from the looks of it. :bowdown::jaw:


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

The way to the finest smoked Salmon, methinks.
:hungry:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Pics of fish too please!!!


----------

